# [ITERAID] gentoo-dev-sources (resolu + patch)

## Faust_

Bonjour

bon je me resigne a poster car je ne m'en sors pas, j'ai une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro2 avec un controleur   integre, je l'utilise en IDE et non en raid

mon pb est que je ne trouve pas de patch pour mon kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il en existe un car j'aimerai assez pouvoir acceder a mes disques durs ?

autre question, y a t'il une chance de voir ces drivers integres dans les kernel gentoo officiels ?

 :Smile: 

merci

ps : j'aimerai eviter d'installer un kernel "exotique" vu que celui que j'ai fonctionne parfaitement en dehors de ce probleme

 :Smile: Last edited by Faust_ on Wed Jun 15, 2005 9:43 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## scout

un ptit coup de goole: http://lea-linux.org/pho/read.php?4,73801

----------

## kernelsensei

pourrais-tu enlever le non-resolu du titre stp ! merci !

pourquoi ? c'est explique ici : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

----------

## Faust_

 *scout wrote:*   

> un ptit coup de goole: http://lea-linux.org/pho/read.php?4,73801

 

oui c'est un des 1ers endroits ou j'ai cherche, ca fonctionnait pour le 2.4 (mon controleur a fonctionne plus de 4 mois en 2.4)  mais pas pour le 2.6 car la compilation du driver plante.

je n'ai pas pose la question juste par flemme de chercher par moi meme, merci quand meme   :Wink: 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> pourrais-tu enlever le non-resolu du titre stp ! merci !
> 
> pourquoi ? c'est explique ici : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

 

 *Quote:*   

> N'indiquez pas (non-résolu) : votre problème est résolu ou il ne l'est pas ...

 

c'est fait, desole je n'avais pas tout lu  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Bon.

J'ai commandé une carte contrôleur équipé de ce chipset cette semaine. J'ai commencé à regarder comment intégré le pilote iteraid à un noyau 2.6.10. Donc, voici ce que j'ai pu pécher comme infos.

Tout d'abord, le pilote est intégré au jeu de patch d'Alan Cox. Donc le pilote est disponible, selon toutes vraissemblances, dans le noyau ac-sources-2.6.10-r7.

Ceci dit, si tu comptes rester sur 2.6.10-gentoo, ça va être un poil plus hot.

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir que le pilote fourni sur le site d'ITE ne fonctionne pas sur un 2.6.10. De plus, ce pilote utilise une émultaion SCSI pour accéder aux disques. Apparement, c'est old-school et un autre pilote permet d'y accéder comme un véritable contrôleur ide.

Ce nouveau pilote est disponible sous forme de patch, ici. C'est celui qu'utilise Alan Cox pour la série 2.6.9-ac. Donc, dans ton cas il suffit d'appliquer ce path à ton noyau :

```
/usr/src/linux # patch -p1 < add-support-for-it8212-ide-controllers.patch
```

mais comme la vie est trop belle, tu vas devoir appliquer un second patch pour corriger celui-ci. En effet, ce pilote ne compilera sans ce second patch à télécharger ici. Et là, tu patches le patch :

```
/usr/src/linux # patch -p1 < 2.6.10-cko1-it8212_fix.patch
```

Voilà, il ne te reste plus qu'à ajouter le module à ton config du noyau :

```
Device Drivers  --->

   ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

      [...]

         <M> IT8212 IDE support (Experimental)
```

Voilà. Avec c'est quelques informations, tu as gagné 2/3 heures de recherche avec l'ami google. Ceci dit, Alan Cox souhaite intégré ce pilote dans le noyau, dès la prochaine version (2.6.11). Mais apparement ça n'a pas encore été validé. Avec un peu de chance, lors de la prochaine mise à jour de ton noyau, tu n'auras plus à te prendre la tête (et moi non plus d'ailleurs).

Pour info, j'ai appliqué ces patch sur un noyau vanilla provenant directement de kernel.org. J'y ai également ajouté les patch grsecurity. La compilation c'est très bien passé, mais je n'ai pas encore testé ce module, vu que je n'ai pas encore reçu ma carte   :Wink: 

Voilà !

Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## Faust_

salut arlequin

merci pour ces infos  :Smile: 

sinon j'ai trouve le patch-ac pour 2.6.10  (en kit) la ->

MOD EDIT : Utilisez les BBCode pour vos liens svp. --plate

et je me demandais si en assemblant toutes les portions de la section  drivers/ide dans un fichier .patch et en appliquant le tout ca pourrait marcher ?

si ma question est idiote j'en suis desole  :Smile: 

edit: je viens de remarquer que je vais devoir egalement ajouter des portions comme include/linux/ide.h, ca risque donc d'etre relativement galere de trouver tous les morceaux utiles au patch  :Sad: 

----------

## arlequin

Moui, chui entrain de regarder... y a de quoi s'amuser !

A la limite, essaye déjà ce que j'ai proposé et dis moi si ça marche. Si c'est bon, je peux fusionner les deux patchs pour faciliter la procédure.

----------

## Faust_

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Moui, chui entrain de regarder... y a de quoi s'amuser !
> 
> A la limite, essaye déjà ce que j'ai proposé et dis moi si ça marche. Si c'est bon, je peux fusionner les deux patchs pour faciliter la procédure.

 

en fait je n'ai pas teste le patch de ton precedent post car j'en ai deja teste un dans le genre et le probleme est que "ac" transforme entre autre "dma_start"  en "ide_dma_start" et plusieurs autres qui se retrouvent dans tous les fichiers de la section drivers/ide ce qui fait que ca ne peut pas fonctionner ou alors ca empechera d'autres fonctions de fonctionner

c'est pour ca que je suis alle fouiller dans son patch 2.6.10  :Smile: 

pour le moment j'ai deja liste plusieurs fichiers a modifier, qui sont tout ceux de la section drivers/ide que l'on retrouve a l'adresse que j'ai donne plus haut ainsi que  include/linux/ide.h que l'on retrouve egalement a la meme adresse

et peut-etre y en a t'il encore d'autres que je n'ai pas repere...

ca va etre galere je le sens  :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

alors j'efface la liste que j'avais faite car c'etait vraiment n'importe quoi, on m'a toujours dit de me reposer le dimanche et j'aurai du ecouter  :Smile: 

donc j'ai enfin reussi a faire fonctionner mon controleur avec le kernel linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

et comme le 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 etait dispo ce matin j'en ai profite pour migrer et c'est sans probleme

 :Smile: 

donc je liste ce que j'ai fait, en fait c'est relativement simple meme s'il n'y a pas de doc dispo (en tout cas je n'en ai pas trouve)

1) j'ai recupere le fichier it821x.c a l'adresse suivante

ici

2) j'ai modifie la ligne 697 ide_dma_start en dma_start

3) dans le fichier include/linux/pci_ids.h sous 

#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ITE_IT8172G	0x8172

#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ITE_IT8172G_AUDIO 0x0801

j'ai ajoute

#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ITE_8211          0x8211

#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ITE_8212          0x8212   

4) dans le fichier /drivers/ide/Kconfig sous

config BLK_DEV_IT8172

	bool "IT8172 IDE support"

	depends on (MIPS_ITE8172 || MIPS_IVR)

	help

	  Say Y here to support the on-board IDE controller on the Integrated

	  Technology Express, Inc. ITE8172 SBC.  Vendor page at

	  <http://www.ite.com.tw/ia/brief_it8172bsp.htm>; picture of the

	  board at <http://www.mvista.com/partners/semiconductor/ite.html>.

ajouter

config BLK_DEV_IT821X

	tristate "IT821X IDE support"

	help

	  This driver adds support for the ITE 8211 IDE controller and the

	  IT 8212 IDE RAID controller in both RAID end pass-through mode.

5) dans le fichier /drivers/ide/pci/Makefile sous

obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172)		+= it8172.o

ajouter

obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X)            += it821x.o  

6) pour finir 

make menuconfig ---> Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> IT821X IDE support

je l'ai mis en module, compile le kernel, ajoute it821x dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

et tout fonctionne nickel

avec ce driver les hd sont reellement vu en ide et non plus en scsi comme avec les anciens de ite.com, pour les monter c'est donc hdxx et non plus sdxx, de toute facon un petit dmesg et le probleme est regle  :Smile: 

en esperant que ca pourra en aider quelques uns

 :Very Happy: Last edited by Faust_ on Mon Jan 17, 2005 3:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Faust_

voila solution trouvee, voir le post au dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Merci Faust_ pour ton post.

C'est toujours sympa (et très appréciable) de faire profiter tout le monde de la résolution d'un problème. Moi je reste sur la solution que j'ai proposé, mais  si ça ne marche pas, je suivrais ton "how-to".

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## Faust_

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Merci Faust_ pour ton post.
> 
> C'est toujours sympa (et très appréciable) de faire profiter tout le monde de la résolution d'un problème. Moi je reste sur la solution que j'ai proposé, mais  si ça ne marche pas, je suivrais ton "how-to".
> 
> Merci  

 

de rien  :Smile: 

pour info dmesg donne :

```

IT8212: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:0c.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

IT8212: chipset revision 16

it821x: controller in pass through mode.

IT8212: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

it821x: Revision 0x10, workarounds activated.

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

it821x: Revision 0x10, workarounds activated.

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD400BB-75CAA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xb410-0xb417,0xb802 on irq 11

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 78125000 sectors (40000 MB)

        native  capacity is 78125040 sectors (40000 MB)

hde: Host Protected Area disabled.

hde: 78125040 sectors (40000 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p3

Probing IDE interface ide3...

```

et hdparm 

```

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.01 seconds =  46.49 MB/sec

/dev/hde:

 Model=WDC WD400BB-75CAA0, FwRev=16.06V16, SerialNo=WD-WMA8H3719682

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=57600, SectSize=600, ECCbytes=40

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78125000

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

j'apprecie vraiment car avant avec le driver d'ite.com au lieu de 46.49 MB/sec je tournais avec maximum entre 20 et 27MB/s donc un grand merci a Alan Cox

 :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

arlequin si jamais tu en as besoin, j'ai cree le patch avec diff

par contre je n'aurai acce au serveur que demain dans la journee pour le mettre en ligne, donc je mettrai le lien a ce moment la...

----------

## arlequin

Chui preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

[off] L'alsace est en force en ce moment on dirait!!! [/off]

----------

## arlequin

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> [off] L'alsace est en force en ce moment on dirait!!! [/off]

 

[off]vertami !!![/off]

----------

## Faust_

alors voila comme promis le diff  :Smile: 

IT821X_AC9_2.6.10-gentoo-r5.patch

je l'ai teste chez moi sur un kernel tout neuf et il a fonctionne sans aucun probleme avec un simple

```
patch -p1 < IT821X_AC9_2.6.10-gentoo-r5.patch
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

pour info, fonctionne toujours avec linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

 :Smile: 

----------

## kavalier

je suis ce post avec grand intérêt vu que je veux installer une gentoo sur mon ASUS P5GD1 avec le meme controleur ITE8212 sur lequel j'ai pluggé mes deux DD.

J'aurais une question complémentaire :

quelle méthode me conseillez-vous pour faire l'install directement depuis le live-cd sachant que je ne vois pas encore les DD puisque je n'ai pas patché encore le kernel. En fait, est- ce que je peux éviter de passer par l'étape d'install sur un DD transitoire (branché sur le port IDE classique de ma CM) avant de pouvoir patcher et charger le kernel patché avec le module ITE8212 ?

merci d'avance.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

salut kavalier

si tu veux installer gentoo sur un disque branche sur le controleur, ca risque de compliquer l'installation.

en fait il faudrait que tu trouves un livecd style knoppix ou autre qui reconnaisse ton controleur (je ne sais pas si ca existe) et te permette de te connecter au net pour ensuite faire l'installation en ligne et patcher ton futur kernel gentoo avant de le compiler, de facon a ce qu'il reconnaisse ton controleur des l'installation terminee

sinon tu peux peut-etre te creer ton propre livecd avec le kernel patche pour l'IT821X, des tutos pour la creation d'un livecd doivent etre disponibles sur le net (lances une recherche via google), mais ne l'ayant jamais fait je ne saurai t'en dire plus...

----------

## Faust_

si ca interesse toujours quelqu'un, le patch iteraid mis a jour pour le kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4)

IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch

```
patch -p1 < IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
```

teste chez moi fonctionne nickel

 :Smile: 

edit-03/04/2005: fonctionne toujours avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5Last edited by Faust_ on Sun Apr 03, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kavalier

merci, ca pourra toujours servir en effet.

sinon le CD d'install de la dernière mandrake reconnait le controlleur ITE8212 et permet donc l'installation sur des DD branchés dessus.

Si vous connaissez des live-cd d'autre distrib capable d'en faire autant, je suis preneur.

merci,

 :Smile: 

----------

## EvaSDK

merci pour le patch IT8212, ca fait longtemps que j'avais envie de migrer une des machines que j'administre en 2.6 mais pas le courage de modifier le pilote d'ITE

----------

## Faust_

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> si ca interesse toujours quelqu'un, le patch iteraid mis a jour pour le kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4)
> 
> IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

edit-13/04/2005: fonctionne toujours avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6Last edited by Faust_ on Tue May 10, 2005 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Faust_

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*   si ca interesse toujours quelqu'un, le patch iteraid mis a jour pour le kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4)
> 
> IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

edit-10/05/2005: fonctionne toujours avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8

----------

## Faust_

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*    *Faust_ wrote:*   si ca interesse toujours quelqu'un, le patch iteraid mis a jour pour le kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4)
> 
> IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

edit-19/05/2005: fonctionne toujours avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9

----------

## Faust_

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*    *Faust_ wrote:*    *Faust_ wrote:*   si ca interesse toujours quelqu'un, le patch iteraid mis a jour pour le kernel gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.11-gentoo-r4)
> 
> IT821X_AC9_2.6.11-gentoo-r4.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

edit-15/06/2005: fonctionne toujours avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11

----------

